# Codeblocks to MSDN



## GSquadron (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there a way i can convert the codeblocks projects in a visual studio 2010 project?
Also, why that is so different with codeblocks, it looks more difficult :\


----------



## ctrain (Sep 27, 2011)

why use it? preference.

imo visual studio is the pinnacle on the IDE front, especially with the visual assist plugin for C/C++. visual assist is fantastic.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, but i don't get it how to program in there as there are other libraries
Also, i always get errors and get nervous watching it compiling always errors 
when in codeblocks i ocassionally get any


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 27, 2011)

Using VS for the first time is quite daunting and can be an annoying process becuase it's quite alot different to other IDE. Before you attempt to pass your code into VS you should really learn how VS works, there's hundreds of tutorials running about on the internet, a good one would be VC in 21 days.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 27, 2011)

Being stuck there i started learning opengl and windows programming for a while.
I will start reading the book you suggested and it looks quite nice to read 
I wanted to share the site i am learning now so at least i got a way to learn
c++ more than i got stuck 3 days before. yay!!!

Windows programming: http://www.falloutsoftware.com/tutorials/win/win1.htm
OpenGL: http://www.falloutsoftware.com/tutorials/gl/gl0.htm


----------

